# Baby lizard



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 9, 2013)

Found this cutie roaming my backyard. 
_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

i found a few around my moms flower bed yesterday


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like a young fence lizard [or swift].


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cutie! Where I live it's too cold for lizards.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2013)

We have tons of lizards here. Me and my daughter name some of the regulars. They all have their usual spots and territories.


----------



## erica anne (Oct 10, 2013)

Cute! We just found the cutest bay gecko...in our house. The lizards are much appreciated in our yard. Not a cricket to be seen


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 11, 2013)

We enjoy our lizards, too. Usually we don't touch them but this guy was friendly, as you can see. Let him go moments later 

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------

